# How much fabric



## Qonix

Hi, I'm new to this and I would konw how much fabric is required to make a T-shirt?

Thank you


----------



## sandmanbjj

Go to your local fabric store and buy a $3 pattern. It will tell you exactly what you need. (I would tell you but I don't know). 
Or ask the little old ladies behind the counter.


----------



## RickyJ702

depending on the size but usually less than 2 yards on the fold.


----------



## Qonix

RickyJ702 said:


> depending on the size but usually less than 2 yards on the fold.


i would know about from the "less" i need for maybe an S to the maximum for xl


----------



## drdoct

That's an expensive t-shirt. Fabric by the yard is expensive even for the cheapest.


----------



## lizziemaxine

There are too many variables to give you a precise answer. Style, sleeve length, body length. body width. There is a lot of waste in cutting fabric, so you can't just figure how much it takes to cut the pattern. You have to figure how much for the pattern and the waste.


----------



## selanac

Have you see Videos from T-shirt manufactures? They have like a Roll of t-shirt material. I.E. it's in a circle or tube. Guess the weave it that way.


----------



## Wiberg2006

Qonix said:


> Hi, I'm new to this and I would konw how much fabric is required to make a T-shirt?
> 
> Thank you


There are variables, of course, depending on size, petites or talls, long or short sleeve, etc. Generally I would say 1 yd for the smaller sizes with short sleeves. Maybe 1.5 yds for the med to large sizes. A long sleeve can eat up an extra bit of fabric. This is all if you are cutting one at a time.

If you plan on cutting more than one at a time you can save yardage. Are you planning on manufacturing your own line in-house?


----------

